#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Roteador para link de 1mb telefonica

## antonoel

estou migrando de adsl para dedicado da telefonica no provedor, queria saber qual modelo de roteador comprar, o link vai ser de 1mb, este 1mb esta de bom tamanho para o provedor entao nao vou fazer upgrade de link tao rapidamente, alguem indica algum modelo de cisco ou 3com de valor acessivel?

----------


## pppoe

Cisco 1840 seria o ideal e com um preco mais em conta para voce !! 

Espero poder ter ajudado...

----------


## antonoel

andei pesquisando no mercadolivre e encontrei uns modelos + em conta tipo serie 2500 2600 outra duvida é um tal de transceiver aluns modelos tem outros nao, vou precisar desta peça? qual sua finalidade, de link dedicado intendo pouco

----------


## evertonsoares

Amigo, na minha opinião o melhor para vc seria o 2600 da CISCO é robusto e é de rack 19" tenho dois aqui em operação a mais de 1 ano nunca foram tocados é produção total, depois algum amigo pode configurar para vc até remotamente desde que vc tenha o cabo serial que acompanha o produto.

----------


## crefa

O melhor seria cisco mesmo, mas se preferir 3com, huawei, com certeza não vão te deixar na mão. Se precisar qualquer uma destas marcas tenho para vender, só entrar em contato.

----------


## pppoe

Amigo, na minha opinião o melhor para vc seria o 2600 da CISCO é robusto e é de rack 19" tenho dois aqui em operação a mais de 1 ano nunca foram tocados é produção total, depois algum amigo pode configurar para vc até remotamente desde que vc tenha o cabo serial que acompanha o produto.


E uma saida.. mais a serie 2600 e meio antiga jah.. e quando voce colocar mais de 2 megas provavelmente precisara comprar o upgrade do roteador.. 

Se eu fosse voce ficaria logo com um 1840 series.. Com wich para 4 megas !! 


Espero ter ajudado..

----------


## ederamboni

amigo cuidado com os router da serie 2500 pois os mesmo tem somente ethernet 10/10, como provedor de internet tem muitas solicitacoes simultanes gera erros na interface ocasionando as vezes ate um pouco de daley... etc...
aconselho pelo menos comprar um da serie 1700, tanto faz 1721 1751 sao routers baratos, e muito bom para links de ate 4 mega....

abracos...

----------


## Umesh

Pode usar um switch Huawei tb que atende muito bem tb:

----------

